# Wet Vac Interior Guide?



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've got a george, which i've had for 6 months or so, but it's only ever been used as a hoover.

Does anyone have a guide (with pics?) on how to use it and a list of products that work well would be great too.

I've got a filthy interior to do soon, but having not used the shampoo part of george before, i'm a bit weary - so any tips etc would be great :thumb:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I dont suppose you've considered reading the instructions that should have come with it


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I had them at the time, around 6months ago, but i'll be buggered if i can find them now :lol: Hence this post :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I try and avoid using detergents in Wet Vacs, through personal preference, my method:

Spray the area to be cleaned (Mat, Seat, Carpet) with fabric clean, then aggitate with a brush to clean the area. Then, fill your wet vac with warm water, and just run that through as you 'Extract' the suds. It helps to dilute the fabric clean to prevent creating a lot of foam, as well as acting as a 'rinse'. 

Then, for the last few passes don't spray with the water, just allow the wet vac to extract up the water/fabric clean/dirt etc.

I will be doing a full demo at the meet in January BTW. 

Gaz


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers Gaz - Still not sure if i'll be at the Slough meet or not yet...


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

There is a thread on here, someone scanned the instructions and uploaded them. I can't find the thread tho.:wall:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Maxtor - i thought i'd seen that previously, but i couldn't find it after a search either! :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I will try and produce an Interior Guide, as their does not seem to be one, possibly even on behalf of Dave for him to add to his DW Guides.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I prefer to use plain, and preferably warm, water in the George's tank. I apply the cleaning chemicals via a hand held trigger sprayer. In this way, you are not leaving any chemical residue behind in the carpet/fabrics.

I've not wet cleaned an interior in the sort of temps we are having now, only in summer so drying was not an issue. I've read that running the heaters for a hour or so after wet vaccing works but I can't offer any advice based on experience here.

The George has a seperate flexible hoze of using it as a wet vac. I use the smaller translcent nozzle, with the trigger attached, connected directly to the elbow piece - i.e. I don't bother with the extension tubes.

Remember to release the pressure built up before dismantling by turning off the pump then operating the trigger on the nozzle. If you don't you'll end up with a face full of water as you disconnect the chemical feed pipe.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bingo! Add a tag to it mate. :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=87359&highlight=instructions

http://files.filefront.com/numaticgeorgeusermanuaszip/;11925370;/fileinfo.html

HTH

Maxtor

Edit, I have added the tag.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

So what Chemicals do people recommend - Gaz mentioned Fabric Clean (is this AS?)


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

BioBrisk is Autosmarts Interior Cleaner, can't comment as i've never used it although have heard its good.

I use Chemical Guys Fabric Clean, or Meguiars APC on seriously soiled carpets/mats. Although, have recently used ValetPro Interior Cleaner and was very impressed. I don't think there is a 'bad' interior cleaner out there, they all do similar jobs for similar prices.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> *BioBrisk is Autosmarts Interior Cleaner, can't comment as i've never used it although have heard its good.*
> 
> I use Chemical Guys Fabric Clean, or Meguiars APC on seriously soiled carpets/mats. Although, have recently used ValetPro Interior Cleaner and was very impressed. I don't think there is a 'bad' interior cleaner out there, they all do similar jobs for similar prices.


It is good, i use it both in a spray bottle as a pre spray and also used it effectively through my puzzi, smells good with the berry scent.

Good results used with both warm & cold water and cost effective, my invoice says £10.50 for 5 litres from the AS rep


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks David - Will have to get in touch with my local AS rep again then :thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Some of the info in this post may be helpful to you: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1135803&postcount=3 :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Dominic - that's very useful :thumb:

Where do you buy the ProChem stuff?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Thanks Dominic - that's very useful :thumb:
> 
> Where do you buy the ProChem stuff?


No worries  I buy it from:

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk


----------

